# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  أصل عشيرة الغرايبة

## احمد الغرايبه

أصل عشيرة الغرايبة

تعود جذور هذه العائلة الى عشيرة "شمر" التي تسكن في "نجد" في المملكة العربية السعودية. وهي احدى عشائر "البلعمة" الستة التي نزحت من الجزيرة العربية الى الشمال طلبا للماء والكلأ مثل الكثير من العشائر آنذاك حتى وصل غريب بن لهيب و الذي ينتسب اليه الغرايبة وأخوه "محمد وأولاده ناصر ومنصور ويوسف " الى مساكن عشيرة بني حسن التي تقطن ما بين الزرقاء والمفرق وجرش في الأردن. لكنهم جميعا لم يستقروا هناك بل توزعوا في مناطق مختلفة في الأردن.



وقد أنجب "ناصر" ولدين أسماهما "صياح وارشيد" وأنجب "منصور" أيضا ولدين أسماهما "كنعان وقبلان" أما يوسف فقد أنجب ولدا أسماه "عودة" ولسبب ما غير معروف ترك هؤلاء منازل بني حسن ورحلوا الى قرية إسمها "جمحة" التي تبعد حوالي سبعة كيلو مترات الى الغرب من مدينة اربد شمال الأردن ومن هناك تفرقوا فقد ذهب "كنعان" الى قرية كفر جايز والبارحة، وأسموهم الكناعنة، أما قبلان فذهب الى بلدة "المغير" والتي تقع الى الجهة الشمالية من مدينة اربد وأسموهم القبلان، وكذلك فعل "صياح" الذي سكن في "المغير" وأسموهم الصياحين ولحق عودة بالقبلان والصياحين وسكن في "المغير" وأسموهم العودات.


أما غريب فرحل الى حواره. بعد ذلك رحل عدد منهم الى المغير الى جانب اقربائهم
القبلان و الصياحين و العودات. و منهم من رحل الى عجلون و استقروا هناك و لكن الاغلبية في بلدة حوارة في مدينة اربد

----------

